# Schwimmpflanzen



## RainerOstfriesland (9. Sep. 2006)

Wollte mal fragen, was ihr empfehlen würdet. Muss man alle Arten von Schwimmpflanzen im Winter entfernen? 

Was ist pflegeleicht und wuchert nicht gleich über den ganzen Teich.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Hallo Rainer,

ich weiß, es ist ein bissle spät aber:
Die meisten Schwimmpflanzen sind meines Wissens nach nicht winterhart. Ganz spontan fällt mir keine einzige wirklich winterharte ein (außer den verschiedenen __ Wasserlinsen). 
Du mußt die frostempfindlichen Pflanzen deswegen nicht entfernen, es wäre aber sehr zu empfehlen um die Nährstoffe nicht in Lösung gehen zu lassen.
Du kannst es (nächstes Jahr) ja mal mit Muschelblumen oder Wasserhyazinthen versuchen. Die sind auf jeden Fall so groß, dass sie sich bei Bedarf bequem abfischen lassen, im Gegensatz zu den Wasserlinsen. Die können bei zuviel Nährstoffen in gehörig viel Arbeit ausarten.


----------



## Eugen (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Hallo Annett,
kommt drauf an,wie man Schwimmpflanze definiert. Für mich gehören Seerosen,__ Seekanne,__ Froschbiss und __ Krebsschere auch dazu. Und die sind idR. winterhart. Die abgestorbenen Teile lasse ich im Teich,dadurch habe ich genügend Nährstoffe für nächste Frühjahr drin und die Pflanzen können gut starten (vor den Algen !). __ Wasserlinsen machen nur Arbeit,wenn du viele Nährstoffe drin hast. Für mich sind sie ein guter "Indikator". 
@ Rainer: so richtig pflegeleicht ist kaum eine Pflanze. Jedoch lassen sich die o.g. recht leicht aus dem Teich entfernen (naja, die Seerose eher nicht). Bei deinen 9000 l kannst du mit einem Rechen schon ganz gut "Pflege" betreiben. Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Moin Eugen,

aber sind nicht Seerose, __ Seekanne usw. eher "Schwimm*blatt*pflanzen"?
Die __ Krebsschere nimmt aus meiner Sicht auch eher eine Sonderstellung ein.  Viele berichten davon, dass sie nur sehr kurz auftaucht und sich dann wieder absenkt.
Vielleicht sollte Rainer sagen, was genau er gemeint hat - deshalb blieben bisher wahrscheinlich auch die Antworten aus. 

Ich habe übrigens auch __ Wasserlinsen auf dem Teich - ohne Streß. Die wachsen bei mir auch nur an bestimmten Stellen. Vom geringen Ausmaß des Wachstums mal ganz abgesehen. Ab und an ziehe ich einige Fadenalgen raus und erwische nebenher auch einige Wasserlinsen. Was davon frei auf dem Wasser schwimmt landet eh im Skimmer und anschließend auf dem Siebelement des Filters.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Hi,

 der Unterschied zwischen Schwimmpflanzen (__ Wasserlinsen, Froschbiß, __ Wassersalat, Wasserhyazinthe, Schwimmfarne, ect.) und Schwimmblattpflanzen (Seerosen, __ Teichrosen, __ Seekanne, Schwimmendes __ Laichkraut, ect.) ist definiert. Schwimmpflanzen haben keinen Wurzelkontakt zum Gewässergrund, die Wurzeln hängen direkt an/unter den Blättern. Bei Schwimmblattpflanzen ist Wurzelstock und Blatt durch einen mehr oder weniger langen Stiel verbunden.
Die __ Krebsschere gehört weder zu der einen noch anderen Kategorie. Sie gehört zu den Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, Laichkraut, __ Vallisnerien, ect.)

MfG Frank


----------



## Wasserfloh (21. Sep. 2006)

*Schwimmfarne überwintern?*

ich hätte auch noch ne kleine Frage zu Schwimmpflanzen... 

und zwar hatte ich für meinen Teich wieder Schwimmfarn gekauft, 
ich hatte mir 2 kleine Portionen aus dem Gartencenter mitgebracht 
und die sind eigentlich auch ganz gut gewachsen. 
Da die aber ja nicht Winterfest sind, kann ich die im Haus wohl irgendwie überwintern, damit ich mir nächstes Jahr nicht immer wieder neue besorgen muß?

Hat das schon mal einer versucht, bzw. erfolgreich gemacht?
Wäre dankbar für Tipps und Hinweise auf ein "wie richtig machen"...

Danke


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Hi Wasserfloh,

zur Überwinterung brauchen Salvinia das selbe wie __ Wassersalat/Wasserhyazinthe. 12 Std helles Licht (Zusatzbeleuchtung), warmes Wasser. Wenn dann klappt es nur im Tropenaquarium. Allerdings werden die Pflanzen immer kümmerlicher. Statt 3-4 cm Durchmesser haben die Nachkommen der eingesetzten Schwimmfarne dann nur noch um 1cm kleine Blätter. Das gleiche geschieht beim Wassersalat. Man kann im nächsten Jahr, wenn überhaupt, nur noch Winzlinge in den Teich werfen  welche sich kaum noch vergrößern, dafür meist sofort an Sonnenbrand eingehen 

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1096/?q=%FCberwintern


----------



## Wasserfloh (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

o.k. ich sehe schon, das ist ein enormer Aufwand wegen "ein paar, wenige  Pflänzchen"... 

das, was ich dann in die "Beleuchtung/Bewirtung" der kleinen Dinger stecken müßte, ist dann letztendlich wohl mehr, als ich im Center später für neue, kräftige, sonnenverträgliche Neupflanzen zahlen müßte...

Danke für euren Hinweis  ich lass es dann lieber und kurble mit meinem Neukauf "die Gartenwirtschaft" wieder an...


----------



## RainerOstfriesland (29. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Nach diversen Schwieigkeiten mit dem Rechner bin ich nun wieder da. 

Ich meinte eigentlich, was auf dem Wasser schwimmt. Keine Seerose oder so, ich mag die Dinger einfach nicht. Und mein Problem wäre dann nämlich auch die Überwinterung, da ich keinen Platz hab, die Dinger irgendwo im Haus zu lagern. 

Aber dieses Jahr ist je eh gelaufen, baue gerade nur noch mit dem Freund meiner Tochter an nem neuen Bachlauf, und dann hab ich ja Zeit mir zu überlegen, was ich im Frühjahr dann nehme.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Moin
ich habe gestern vom "Grabbeltisch" ein paar Schwimmpflanzen mitgebracht.
Wasserfarn und __ Wassersalat ¿ (Ironie) waren die Bezeichnungen dafür.
Ich habe gelesen, sie seien nicht winterhart.

Gut ist kein Problem, aber was bedeutet es genau?
Es gibt viele Pflanzen die als nicht winterhart eingestuft werden und trotzdem unsere milden Winter im Emsland überstehen.

Würden sie gelegentliches einfrieren überstehen? Brauchen sie min. 10°C?
Wer kann mir dazu was sagen.
Würde ein Überwintern in einem kleinem Goldfischaquarium funktionieren?


----------



## Dodi (20. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Moin Ralf!

Das Thema hatten wir auch schon...

Schau mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1096/?q=wassersalat+%FCberwintern

Ist echt nicht so einfach und lohnt sich im Endeffekt auch nicht...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (20. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Hallo Dodi
Hatte ich gelesen, beantwortet aber nicht meine komplette Frage.



> Würden sie gelegentliches einfrieren überstehen? Brauchen sie min. 10°C?
> Wer kann mir dazu was sagen


----------



## karsten. (20. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Hallo  

*_Pflanzen werden geschädigt oder sterben, wenn deren Zellwasser gefriert. Während sich manche Pflanzen durch entsprechende Zusammensetzung der Zellflüssigkeit schützen, sterben andere teilweise oder vollständig ab.
_  *Zitat Wiki

Pflanzen in Ihren natürlichen Standorten haben die Pläne dazu in ihren Genen
Pflanzen aus tropischen und subtropischen Gebieten wissen gar nicht was Frost ist . 
     ergo  ....... ?  



http://www.uni-duesseldorf.de/MathNat/Biologie/Didaktik/Winterprojekt/se2/grundl2/osmo.htm

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...sp?rubrik=2262&key=standard_document_17168456

was spricht denn dagegen im Frühjahr die subtropischen
Schwimmpflanzen für "zweifufzig" aus holländischen
Profimassenzuchten einzusetzen und im Herbst zu kompostieren?
Du kannst Sie natürlich auch im Frühjahr kompostieren aber das Ergebniss ist das Gleiche  

ich meine , ich fahre auch einen großen Diesel...
wenn Du noch etwas wartest kriegen wir das mit den Temperaturen hier gemeinsam auch hin ! .......
http://www.titanic-magazin.de/194.html

mfG

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=de-de&q=wassersalat+überwintern&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Conny (20. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*

Hallo Ralf,
ich kaufe jedes Frühjahr einen Pott __ Wassersalat und einen Wasserhyazinthe und setze sie jedes Jahr später ein, da ich darauf hoffe, dass die mal blühen. Dieses Jahr warte ich auf die Eisheiligen (über 10°C). Ansonsten sind es geniale Pflanzen, die viel Stickstoff aus dem Teich holen, da sie schnell wachsen und gut zu entsorgen sind, da sie lose schwimmen. Die Nachbarn mit Teichen und Freunde, die welche als Deko für den Tisch geschenkt bekommen freuen sich.

MFG
Conny


----------



## ra_ll_ik (21. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen*



> was spricht denn dagegen im Frühjahr die subtropischen
> Schwimmpflanzen für "zweifufzig" aus holländischen
> Profimassenzuchten einzusetzen und im Herbst zu kompostieren?



Spricht nichts dagegen, ich kann nur schlecht was wegwerfen.  



> ich meine , ich fahre auch einen großen Diesel...
> wenn Du noch etwas wartest kriegen wir das mit den Temperaturen hier gemeinsam auch hin


Aber doch hoffentlich mit Filter!  



> die viel Stickstoff aus dem Teich holen, da sie schnell wachsen


Ich habe die Pflanzen momentan im Gewächshaus stehen, in diesen 1 Liter Kunststoffbehältern sind soviel Gasblasen zu sehen, daß ist schon erstaunlich!
Als ob ein Sprudelstein drin hängen würde...

Mir ging es eigentlich auch darum, im Herbst einfach welche in´s Aquarium zu setzen. Werde es einfach mal probieren...


----------

